# Nissan FAST Software?



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey everyone,

It's sure been a while since I was last here! Kudos to the new design!

My question today is this:

Does anyone on here know of a place or could PM me for some files for the *FAST* software? I'm trying to get the *gl.rar* and *gr.rar* files specifically, as those files are for North American models.

Any info on this would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

PhatG20

create account. log in. click on FSM link on left. FAST is in there.
works fine. I've downloaded it half a dozen times.


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey, thanks a lot!


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

I didn't realize it was that easy. Awesome.


----------



## isplash (Oct 4, 2006)

Matt93SE said:


> PhatG20
> 
> click on FSM link on left. FAST is in there.
> works fine. I've downloaded it half a dozen times.


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Excuse my curiosity, what is the FAST software about? What does it does? Is it for all models?


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

i download all of it, but starting time software said can't find d cd... I follow exactly wat they ask to do.. wonder where goes wrong...


----------



## igorce (Nov 18, 2009)

where is it exactly? i can not see it, that 'fsm'?


----------



## skyline1 (Jan 26, 2010)

seizai said:


> i download all of it, but starting time software said can't find d cd... I follow exactly wat they ask to do.. wonder where goes wrong...


fast will want the cd in the drive when running the program. to bypass this, copy all of the files to a folder on c drive. make sure all files are extracted and in the same folder on hard drive. look for a file called NFset and double click it, click on the middle tab called "CD-ROM SETUP" then click on drive1 and then browse to the folder on the hard drive with all the fast files. click ok and close off the window your in. when you run fast it should no longer look for the cd in your cd rom drive.


----------



## embleacin (Jun 29, 2010)

Matt93SE said:


> PhatG20
> 
> create account. log in. click on FSM link on left. FAST is in there.
> works fine. I've downloaded it half a dozen times.


is the link still working? I just can't get it...click on the link phatg20 (http://www.phatg20.net/)

...that's it...I cant find the link or a tab to sign in or register...

I do really need some help here...I have nissan march K12 CR12DE, I need to check some parts that I have to order directly from Japan...I live in Jakarta - Indonesia, south - east asia...please,can any body help me?


----------

